# grigia club



## vince (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi has any one on here got a grigia club coffee machine

I have just got one but the user intructions are not very good


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi @vince - ive not heard of them before - seem to be selling in line for £1.5K from a number of catering suppliers - (update) their a Rancilio product - Quality

Found them on Italian google - they are made by promac - think calling them Grigia may be an attempt to sound like gaggia - but at least they are italian

UPDATE - looks like promac had a brandname issue in the uk as promac is already registered to a window company - so they have had to rebadge them in the uk

manual here http://promacitalia.com/images/DOWNLOAD/file-pubblici/UserManual_GREEN-CLUB_ITA_ENG_ESP_rev%20AA_01-2016.pdf

web site in English here - http://promacitalia.com/en/products

good news is that most of the internal parts will likely be common to a number of commercial machines from italy

looks like they are solid catering machines - did you buy it new?


----------



## vince (Nov 24, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hi @vince - ive not heard of them before - seem to be selling in line for £1.5K from a number of catering suppliers - (update) their a Rancilio product - Quality
> 
> Found them on Italian google - they are made by promac - think calling them Grigia may be an attempt to sound like gaggia - but at least they are italian
> 
> ...


hi yes came 2 days ago got it plumbed in but can not get it to work properly the manual has got pictures of all the switches and buttons but gives no information to what they are I have give the company a ring but they want to charge me £150 to send some one out


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

reject it under distance selling and buy something from more reputable company.


----------



## vince (Nov 24, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> reject it under distance selling and buy something from more reputable company.


Hi got it from nisbits catering equipment


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

If they aren't willing to help you set it up (or want £150ph) it's a false economy. I second what DFK41 said. You want to buy from somewhere that will offer you support when it doesn't work.

Though at the end of the day it's about what will cost you less, so it might be that £150 isn't bad for a set up and demo, and is cheaper than buying from somewhere that includes that service. I have no idea.

If however it's new and it's broken they need to fix or replace it.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

vince said:


> Hi got it from nisbits catering equipment


Nisbetts are aimed at trade, you would be expected to have your own installer... what's the issue?

If you're using this in a catering environment, I'd locate your local espresso tech, get them to set it up - you'll want them to service it any way.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PS If it's going into a catering site, you will need to have it pressure tested & certified on site.


----------

